# Samsung Galaxy S2 9.7



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Well my beloved 8.9 HDX died last night .  I am sending to Squaretrade for the warranty but I think it's gone.  I'm not enthusiastic about any of the newer Kindles.  If any of you have the Galaxy S2 9.7 tablet can you let me know how you like it?  If you've had both how does it compare?

Thanks!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I have the Galaxy S2 10 (from a couple of years ago). I think it's GREAT! I especially like that I can add a micro-SD card for additional storage. The screen is outstanding. Don't have any cons. Screen mirroring, acceptable audio, Android OS. All around, two thumbs up.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks!  I know the S3 is supposed to be coming out in the next 6 months but since my HDX died it kind of made my decision.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

We have an S2 and it is nice.  It is fast, it has an awesome screen.  Samsung has done lots of updates for it.

My only quibble is that the touch seems a little off and if I type on it, I always type horribly.  I don't think there is a way to calibrate that, so check it out when you get it if that is the sort of thing that bugs you.

If the lesser screen and the 16x9 format isn't a deal breaker, the Galaxy E is cheaper and fairly nice if you don't need the extra horse power.  I gave one of those to my aunt and she loves it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have an S2 9.7. I like it . . . better than any Fire I've had, honestly.  When I need to do a lot of typing I pair a bluetooth keyboard. I don't use it for books, though . . . . the odd game, some web browsing, mostly. Though if I'm traveling and don't want to have to carry a laptop it's perfect.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

rlkubi,  I left you a note by your post on Fire 8.9.  I love my Galaxy.  I would definitely buy it again.  I wish Amazon would come out with something comparable so I could buy from them.  I thought the HDX 8.9 was great but not so impressed with what they have right now.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok for those that have the S2 I have a dumb question.  I bought a keyboard cover but when I use the S2s keyboard how do you get to the numbers?  I can't get it to type numbers.  I'm sure it's a very dumb question but....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

rlkubi said:


> Ok for those that have the S2 I have a dumb question. I bought a keyboard cover but when I use the S2s keyboard how do you get to the numbers? I can't get it to type numbers. I'm sure it's a very dumb question but....


What cover do you have? It has a keyboard built in? If it's not got a separate keypad, it might have a functionality where a set of the letters can be made to function as a number pad. Probably a toggle of one of the function keys.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm actually talking about the keyboard on the S2 not the keyboard cover.  The keyboard on the S2 I can't figure out how to get numbers to work?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh!  give me a minute . . . .let me go to mine and see if I can figure it out. . . . .


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you!  I feel stupid lol


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.k. I'm on my S2 now. It looks like I have a row of numbers above the qwerty keyboard. There's also a "sym" key ... when I touch that it switches to a keyboard with quotes and stuff. 

Don't know if there are alternate keyboards you can choose somehow via settings ....


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

So you can't get to numbers either?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

rlkubi said:


> So you can't get to numbers either?


I guess I don't know what you're asking. The keyboard DOES have a number row -- just as a typewriter would. But, no, there's no '10 key' keypad.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I see the numbers but how do you get it to type the numbers?


----------

